# قراءات اسبوع الآلام وتأملات



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

ª    تبدأ صلوات البصخة مساء أحد الشعانين في الخورس الثاني. وذلك لندرك شناعة الخطية والعصيان اللذان سببا خروج آدم وحواء من الفردوس.
ª    تكسى المنجليتين القبطي والعربي بالستور السوداء. يغلق باب الهيكل وتدلى عليه ستائر سوداء.
ª    لا تقام قداسات أيام الأثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء أشارة الى الطقس القديم الذي كان يأمر بحفظ خروف الفصح من اليوم العاشر حتى يذبح في الرابع عشر من الشهر. وقد دخل السيد المسيح أورشليم في يوم الأحد.
ª    تقام القداسات يوم الخميس أشارة الى أن خروف الفصح كان محفوظاً لم يذبح بعد.
ª    يحسب اليوم في طقس الكنيسة من الغروب الى غروب اليوم التالي.
ª    تتكون صلوات البصخة المقدسة من 10 ساعات (صلوات يومية) ، خمسة ليلية وخمسة صباحية وهى الأولى والثانية والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والحادية عشر.
ª    يقرأ أنجيل متى يوم الثلاثاء و أنجيل مرقس يوم الأربعاء وأنجيل لوقا يوم الخميس وأنجيل يوحنا ليلة سبت الفرح.

قراءات اسبوع الآلام وتأملات والنص الكامل للقراءت تجده على موقع تمجيد
أسبوع الآلام نجتمع فيه حول رب المجد وهو
 مجروح لآجل معاصينا مسحوق لآجل آثامنا
ونصلي له من كل قلوبنا من كل المسكونه
 ليرفع غضبه عنا ويحمي شعبه وكنيسته في مصر
لآن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
قام ملوك الآرض وأجتمع الشر على أسم الرب
ولكنهم ماتوا وفنوا وبقى أسم الرب فلنصرخ له جميعنا
لك القوة والمجد والعزة الى الآبد آمين
عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

ترتيب صلوات البصخة المقدسة التي لمخلصنا الصالح







ª    تبدأ صلوات البصخة مساء أحد الشعانين في الخورس الثاني. وذلك لندرك شناعة الخطية والعصيان اللذان سببا خروج آدم وحواء من الفردوس.

ª    تكسى المنجليتين القبطي والعربي بالستور السوداء. يغلق باب الهيكل وتدلى عليه ستائر سوداء.

ª    لا تقام قداسات أيام الأثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء أشارة الى الطقس القديم الذي كان يأمر بحفظ خروف الفصح من اليوم العاشر حتى يذبح في الرابع عشر من الشهر. وقد دخل السيد المسيح أورشليم في يوم الأحد.

ª    تقام القداسات يوم الخميس أشارة الى أن خروف الفصح كان محفوظاً لم يذبح بعد.

ª    يحسب اليوم في طقس الكنيسة من الغروب الى غروب اليوم التالي.

ª    تتكون صلوات البصخة المقدسة من 10 ساعات (صلوات يومية) ، خمسة ليلية وخمسة صباحية وهى الأولى والثانية والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والحادية عشر.

ª    يقرأ أنجيل متى يوم الثلاثاء و أنجيل مرقس يوم الأربعاء وأنجيل لوقا يوم الخميس وأنجيل يوحنا ليلة سبت الفرح.



وترتيب الصلوات لكل ساعة كما يلي:-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






X   تقرأ النبوات

X   تقال ثوك تى تي جوم 12 مرة بدلا من الأثنى عشر مزموراً التى رتبتها الكنيسة في كل ساعة.



  ª  لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الآبد آمين. عمانوئيل الهنا وملكنا.



  ª  لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الآبد آمين. يا ربى يسوع المسيح.



   مخلصى الصالح

     قوتى وتسبحتىهو الرب ، وقد صار لى خلاصا مقدسا.

  ª  لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الآبد آمين.


   ª  ثوك تى تي جوم ، نيم بى أوؤو ، نيم بى ازمو ، نيم بي آما هى ،  شا اينيه آمين. اممانوئيل بين نوتى بين أورو.

  ª  ثوك تى تي جوم ، نيم بى أوؤو ، نيم بى ازمو ، نيم بي آما هى،  شا اينيه آمين.  باشويس ايسوس بى أخرستوس.

     باسوتير أن أغاسوس (من الساعة الحادية عشر يوم الثلاثاء)

تاجوم نيم با أزمو، بى أبشويس أف شوبى نيا  أف سوتيريا أثؤواب (من ليلة الجمعة)

  ª  ثوك تى تي جوم ، نيم بى أوؤو ، نيم بى ازمو ، نيم بي آما هى ،  شا اينيه آمين.




            أبانا الذي في يوم السموات....

X    المزمور و الأنجيل 

X    الطرح 



بداية الطرح نهاراً

  ª  باسم الثالوث المساوي الاب والابن والروح القدس.

  ª  ايها النور الحقيقي الذي يضيء لكل انسان. الآتي الى العالم.



بداية الطرح ليلاً

  ª  باسم الثالوث المساوي الاب والابن والروح القدس.

  ª  السلام لك يا مريم الحمامة الحسنة. التي ولدت لنا الله الكلمة.



ختام الطرح

ª     المسيح مخلصنا.  جاء وتألم عنا. لكي بآلامه. يخلصنا.

ª     فلنمجده.  ونرفع اسمه.  لأنه صنع معنا رحمة. كعظيم رحمته.


  ª  خين افران ان تي اترياس ان اموؤوسيسوس.  افيوت نيم ابشيري. نيم بي ابنفما اثؤواب.

  ª  بي أو أويني انتا افمي. في ايت آير أو أويني. أي رومي بيفين. ايثنيو أي بي كوزموس.





  ª  خين افران ان تي اترياس ان اموؤوسيسوس.  افيوت نيم ابشيري. نيم بي ابنفما اثؤواب.

  ª  شيري ني ماريا. تي اتشرومبي آيث نيسوس. ثي ايتاسميسي نان. أم افنوتي بي لوغوس.





      ª  بي اخرستوس بين سوتير.  آف أي آف شيب امكافه.  هينا خين نيف امكافه.  انتيف سوتي اممون.

      ª  مارين تي أوؤوف ناف.  تين تشيسي ام بيف ران.  جى آف آير أوني نيمان.  كاتا بيف نيشتي ان ناي.




X    الطلبة 



مقدمة الطلبة (في الصباح فقط مع السجود)

  ª  نحني ركبنا

  ª  ارمنا يا الله الآب ضابط الكل

  ª  نقف ثم نحني ركبنا

  ª  ارحمنا يا الله مخلصنا

  ª  نقف ثم نحني ركبنا

  ª  ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا


  ª  اكلينومين تاغوناتا

  ª  ناي نان افنوتي افيوت بي بانطو كراتور

  ª  آنستومين اكلينومين تاغوناتا

  ª  ناي نان افنوتي بي بين سوتير

  ª  كي آنستومين اكلينومين تاغوناتا

  ª  ناي نان افنوتي أووه ناى نان




X   ختام الصلاة 



ª     اللهم ارحمنا. قرر لنا رحمة. اصنع معنا رحمة في ملكوتك.

يارب أرحم  يارب أرحم  يارب أرحم

يارب أرحم  يارب أرحم  يارب أرحم

ª     يا ملك السلام ، أعطنا سلامك ، قرر لنا سلامك ، وأغفر لنا خطايانا.

ª     فرق أعداء البيعة ، حصنها بالايمان ، بحصون عالية منيعة ، فلا تتزعزع أبدا.

ª     عمانوئيل الهنا ، فى وسطنا الآن ، بمجد أبيه الصالح ، والروح القدس.

ª     ليباركنا كلنا ، ويطهر قلوبنا ، ويشفى أمراض ، نفوسنا وأجسادنا.



  ª  نسجد لك ايها المسيح مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك تألمت لأجلنا.
 ª     أفنوتى ناى نان - ثى شو ناي ايرون - آرى أو ناى نيمان - خين تيك ميت أورو.

كيـرياليسـون  كيـرياليسـون  كيـرياليســون

كيـرياليسـون  كيـرياليسـون  كيـرياليســون

ª     أبؤورو أنتى تى هيرينى ، موى نان أنتيك هيرينى ، سيم نى نان أنتيك هيرينى ، كانين نوفى نان أيفول.

ª     جورايفول أن نى جاجى أنتى تى آككليسيا ، آرى سوفت ايروس ، أن نيسكيم شا اينيه.

ª     أممانوئيل بين نوتى ، خين تين ميتى تينو خين أبؤوو ، أنتى بفيوت ، نيم بى أبنفما أثؤواب.

ª     أنتيف أزمو ايرون تيرين ، أنتيف طوفو ان نين هيت أنتيف طالتشو أن نى شونى ،  أنتى نين ابسيكى نبم نين سوما.

  ª  تين أوؤشت أمموك أوبي اخرستوس، نيم بيك يوت أن آغاثوس، نيم بى أبنفما أثؤواب، جى آف آشك اكسوتى، أممون.




آمين الليلويا ذوكسابترى كى أيو كى آجيو ابنفماتى، كى نين كى آ اي ، كى ايس طوسى، أوناسس طون أي أونون  آمين.  تين أوش ايفول أن جو امموس، أو بين شويس أيسوس بى اخرستوس.

فى ايطاف اشف آى بى استافروس - ايك اى خوم خيم أم أب ساتاناس، سابى سيت اان نين تشالافج.

سوتى أممون أووه ناى نان، كيرياليسون كيرياليسون كيريا أفلوجيسون ، آمين أزمو ايرو أزمو ايرو، سيم طانيا كونى ايفول جو ام بى أزمو.



 X   البركة الخاصة بأسبوع الالآم

يسوع المسيح الهنا الحقيقى الذى قبل الآلآم بارادته وصلب على الصليب لأجلنا، يباركنا بكل بركة روحية ويعيننا ويكمل لنا البصخة المقدسة ويرينا فرح قيامته المقدسة سنين كثيرة وأزمنة سالمة مديدة بالصلوات التى ترفعها عنا كل حين والدة الآلة القديسة الطاهرة مريم. .... آمين آس آي شوبى.


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا ميرنا على مجهودك و تعبك و مضوعك ده


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا مينو*


----------



## †gomana† (17 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا ميرنا*
*شكرا ليكى *
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا جيجى *


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قراءات اسبوع الآلام وتأملات*

شكرا يا ميرنا


----------



## taza (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: قراءات اسبوع الآلام وتأملات*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## rana1981 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: قراءات اسبوع الآلام وتأملات*

*شكرا حبيبتي على موضوعك
سلام المسيح ميرنا*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا ميرنا ورائع

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا ميرنا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fade57 (27 مارس 2009)

اشكرك علي تعب محبتك


----------

